# Ibarbo superdotato, ragazza in ospedale



## Snake (22 Luglio 2013)

Una ragazza di Olbia è stata ricoverata in ospedale la sera del 21 Luglio dopo una notte di passione con il giocatore del Cagliari. 

La ragazza avrebbe accusato forti dolori addominali a seguito del rapporto con Ibarbo. La giovane 23enne di nome Valeria avrebbe confidato ai medici dell'ospedale delle dimensioni enormi e fuori dalla media del pene di Ibarbo, causa a quanto pare di questi dolori.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2013)




----------



## Graxx (22 Luglio 2013)

idolo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Luglio 2013)

Ibarbo: 31 sul campo.


----------



## Frikez (22 Luglio 2013)

Ma dai è una cavolata, solo Splendidi può credere a queste cose


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2013)

Iba distruggele


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma dai è una cavolata, solo Splendidi può credere a queste cose


Mi chiedevo come mai non rompessi più le palle da un po', ho sognato che ti avessero bannato o che lo staff, almeno, ti avesse richiamato ma vedo che continui a disonorarci con la tua presenza bellamente


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Luglio 2013)

Ahahahah


----------



## Snake (22 Luglio 2013)

Barbara e Melissa apprezzerebbero, prendere Iba


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Luglio 2013)

ahahahah un idolo


----------



## Frikez (22 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi chiedevo come mai non rompessi più le palle da un po', ho sognato che ti avessero bannato o che lo staff, almeno, ti avesse richiamato ma vedo che continui a disonorarci con la tua presenza bellamente


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2013)

Barbara spinge  per il nuovo attaccante


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Luglio 2013)

cmq il titolo è azzeccatissimo


----------



## Hammer (22 Luglio 2013)

È un fake enorme raga


----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2013)




----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2013)

Erede.


----------



## Lollo7zar (22 Luglio 2013)

gli ha sfondato lo stomaco ahahahah

dopo questa barbara incarica galliani di fare un blitz a cagliari con 20 milioni cash


----------



## Albijol (22 Luglio 2013)

Purtroppo è fake, altrimenti Barbarella sarebbe già atterrata con l'elicottero sul pene di Ibarbo per chiudere la trattativa


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Luglio 2013)

Ma LOL.


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2013)

Fake


----------

